# o/u flop open or open hard?



## bayl778 (Nov 6, 2006)

I have 3 o/u's. all require a different action opening pressure. What controls this? Can it be adjusted? They all lock up tight.
Ruger Red label flops open.
Beretta Essential needs some pressure to open all the way.
Sigarms SA5 even more pressure. 
All have been shot about the same. with little change since new.
Thanks.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

As far as I know you cannot adjust then pressure required to open them. I just sent a side by side in to have some work done on it. This thing you had to at times put between your legs and push to get it open. The problem is how it was made. The one part that cocks the gun was cut badly with one side having several cuts in it. It is the fact that one side is tight that makes this gun harder to open. I think there is somthing similar to your guns and how you open them. If there is a problem with it, you might want to send it back to the company and have them recut it to make it a bit loser. The bad thing about the side by side I got is the company has been out of buisness for a while and the gun is worth next to nothing. I just had a pin go out that needed to be redone and finding someone to do it has been a pain.


----------

